# Zumba the Kitten



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Our Kitten, Zumba loves to come down the hill to feed the goats. She is between their legs, sneaking up on them, jumping and startling them. She used to tease our big buck by sneaking up at him and run for her life when he would come at her.
After I feed the goats their hay, she comes running to jump into the wheel barrel as a daily routine and rides all the way back to the barn. 

Here is phonephoto. The sun was shining so much in my face.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

lol...our barn cats help me with chores which equals them just getting in the way and following me everywhere...


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We had one cat for almost 19 years. She was quite dull and boring to all of us. I forgot how fun cats can be now after this kitten has come into our lives. She is tough, naughty, moody and everything but boring. Keeps me laughing all the time when she is with me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is adorable.... :thumb:


----------

